# Define the term "BANDIT"



## JustOne (May 6, 2010)

Lots of bandit threads around and people talking about their 'one day' performance as if they are bandits or think that they might have been - what IS the definition of a bandit in your book? ...avoiding putting in cards? breaking 40pts more than 5 out of 10 games they play?


----------



## Losttheplot (May 6, 2010)

Well I always thought it was just someone really good at the game in the level he plays at, ie top amatuers in the amateur game, and not neccessarily in the derogative way it is perceived in the Pedro thread. 
In my perception it's a positive term and seen as a complement. Just like when playing pool and someone calls you a shark because your good at the game. 
Now take the same concept into golf and 'bandits' or 'sharks' are seen as people not handing cards in, protecting handicaps and somewhat dishonest people. 
Not sure I like the term bandit in golf anymore. Didn't help with the can of worms-pedro thread with 100+ hits.... Never mind ey.


----------



## birdieman (May 6, 2010)

Bandit..." A golfer who artificially maintains a handicap at a level that is higher than their true ability at golf should permit"

This is done by -
1. Playing too few qualifying matches.
2. Only entering in matchplay competitions that are non-qualifying for handicapping.
3. Deliberately scoring poorly in the '3 cards for handicap' allocation then again scoring poorly or NR'ing intentionally in some comps in order to protect their handicap for other big prize comps.


----------



## SharkAttack (May 6, 2010)

For me someone who plays so much better in sweeps than they do in Competition. I don't mean a couple of shots here as the "Card in Hand" and playing from forward tee's does make a difference to your score but it is the same from everyone. There are those who only seem to play well when playing another 20 people for money or when it is one of the big club competitions, then only play well enough to keep their handicap the rest of the year in competitions.

I know I have set myself up for a big fall, as I am playing better than my handicap. I did set a target of cutting my handicap to 6 over the next two seasons with the hope of doing it this season. 

At least I warned you all-  <u>Shark</u> Attack


----------



## CrapHacker (May 6, 2010)

If you look in the mirror in the morning, and your wife has drawn a zapata moustache on it, then you KNOW you'd better go buy a donkey.

A bandit is someone who deliberately keeps their handicap high, either by not entering / NRing medals, or even by deliberately playing badly to enter a falsely high score.


Then uses that handicap to win money / open comps etc.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2010)

Bandit..." A golfer who artificially maintains a handicap at a level that is higher than their true ability at golf should permit"

This is done by -
1. Playing too few qualifying matches.
2. Only entering in matchplay competitions that are non-qualifying for handicapping.
3. Deliberately scoring poorly in the '3 cards for handicap' allocation then again scoring poorly intentionally in some comps in order to protect their handicap for other big prize comps.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2010)

Someone who keeps their handicap artificially high to give them a better chance of winning big comps.
Therefor, the opposition in match play or the field in stroke play cant win. (Unless the others believe in the phrase "if you can't beat them, join them") 
therefor their h/cap doesnt reflect there playing ability
therefor they are cheats as they are breaking the rules.


----------



## john0 (May 6, 2010)

Isnt a Bandit anybody who beats Homer?


----------



## p1pete (May 6, 2010)

So would I be claseed as a Bandit? 

Never palyed via a club, don't have an official handicap. But "think" I play to 20. Best round I have played this year is 4 over and the worst is more the 30 over!

Played last weekend on a few days away with friends and we have a stableford comp with another 4 ball, ended up with 42 points playing off 20. Played the following day and got 26 points playing off the same. I have never tried to play badly, I always want to do well else I see it as a complete waste of time and money. 

My concern is playing at Royal Ascot this year with a "I think I play to" handicap then playing very well and possibly winning something I'll be classed as a cheat


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 6, 2010)

So would I be claseed as a Bandit? 

Never palyed via a club, don't have an official handicap. But "think" I play to 20. Best round I have played this year is 4 over and the worst is more the 30 over!

Played last weekend on a few days away with friends and we have a stableford comp with another 4 ball, ended up with 42 points playing off 20. Played the following day and got 26 points playing off the same. I have never tried to play badly, I always want to do well else I see it as a complete waste of time and money. 

My concern is playing at Royal Ascot this year with a "I think I play to" handicap then playing very well and possibly winning something I'll be classed as a cheat
		
Click to expand...

I'd count yourself lucky that you've got mates who still let you play off 20 when you've played to 4 this year  If one of my mates shot a 4 over gross and thought he'd still be playing off 20 he'd get a very rude awakening.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 6, 2010)

The worst case of banditry I've ever seen was at our club Captains Charity Day last year. All played in teams of 4, including guest teams. Stableford format.

Whilst waiting on the first I got talking to a lad, mid to late 20's. He said that he was nervous on his first tee shot, and played off 28. I watched him drive off and have to say it was one of the best drives I've seen on our tricky first. Straight down the middle about 250yds - I thought 28! 

His team came in with the best points score, he had 53points , his oppos had 48 - 44 - and 40.
They walked off with the prize of course and the applause was very very muted.

That's what I call extreme banditry!

Golfmmad.


----------



## Losttheplot (May 6, 2010)

So would I be claseed as a Bandit? 

Never palyed via a club, don't have an official handicap. But "think" I play to 20. Best round I have played this year is 4 over and the worst is more the 30 over!

Played last weekend on a few days away with friends and we have a stableford comp with another 4 ball, ended up with 42 points playing off 20. Played the following day and got 26 points playing off the same. I have never tried to play badly, I always want to do well else I see it as a complete waste of time and money. 

My concern is playing at Royal Ascot this year with a "I think I play to" handicap then playing very well and possibly winning something I'll be classed as a cheat
		
Click to expand...

I'd count yourself lucky that you've got mates who still let you play off 20 when you've played to 4 this year  If one of my mates shot a 4 over gross and thought he'd still be playing off 20 he'd get a very rude awakening.
		
Click to expand...

got to agree... You'd be playing off about 6 if it was me. You've had a great round to 4 gross and maybe it was a complete freak of a round but you still did it and can do it again. The fact that your up and down in scores is irrelevant. 
I play off 8 but shoot 12-15 over par normally. I had a few good rounds, including my best ever 7 over par round and it went against me when getting my handicap. To be fair I'm closer to playing to 20 than 10 recently never mind 8 and I have to just live with it and hope my handicap levels out to where it should be.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2010)

Isnt a Bandit anybody who beats Homer?  

Click to expand...

That would be most of the people I've played against this year, certainly in strokeplay and stableford events. At least I know what bottom of the division feels like and still put my cards in without embarrassment


----------



## john0 (May 6, 2010)

Isnt a Bandit anybody who beats Homer?  

Click to expand...

That would be most of the people I've played against this year, certainly in strokeplay and stableford events. At least I know what bottom of the division feels like and still put my cards in without embarrassment
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about it fella, ive had a similar stinking start to the season.  Look at things on the good side, they can only get better for us (hopefully)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2010)

Isnt a Bandit anybody who beats Homer?  

Click to expand...

That would be most of the people I've played against this year, certainly in strokeplay and stableford events. At least I know what bottom of the division feels like and still put my cards in without embarrassment
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about it fella, ive had a similar stinking start to the season.  Look at things on the good side, they can only get better for us (hopefully)
		
Click to expand...

Or that could be like saying "best Christmas Walford has ever seen". Cue the dum dum sound and the credits rolling.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2010)

My concern is playing at Royal Ascot this year with a "I think I play to" handicap then playing very well and possibly winning something I'll be classed as a cheat
		
Click to expand...

I'd play off scratch then.
I'd rather have the mickey taken out of me than be accused of cheating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2010)

Smiffy

I doubt your going to trouble the prize giving table anyway. For any of those coming to RA without an official handicap I think you'll find there is nothing to worry about


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 6, 2010)

For any of those coming to RA without an official handicap I think you'll find there is nothing to worry about
		
Click to expand...

What Homer means is, we'll wait till you've played and then calculate your handicap so you don't win


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2010)

Smiffy
I doubt your going to trouble the prize giving table anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Not intending to Homer.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2010)

Isnt a Bandit anybody who beats Homer?  

Click to expand...

That would be most of the people I've played against this year, certainly in strokeplay and stableford events. At least I know what bottom of the division feels like and still put my cards in without embarrassment
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about it fella, ive had a similar stinking start to the season.  Look at things on the good side, they can only get better for us (hopefully)
		
Click to expand...

Dont Worry Homer

Im sure you will give me a spanking tomorrow

El Fragger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2010)

That's what your brother ordered. No doubt Pedro will take both of us to the cleaners though.


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2010)

I think the pool term 'hustler' is pretty much equivalent to a golf 'bandit'.

Deliberately misleading people about your ability until there's something worthwhile at stake.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2010)

A player that regulary plays well under his handicap in non qualifyng games but consistantly in the buffer zone for qualifying comps.

Just my opinion like.


----------



## evahakool (May 6, 2010)

When i first started playing it was slow progress only coming down to 26h/c in 2 years after playing in every comp. possible then in the 3rd year  and once agian playing in all comp. and handing in all cards i won our 36 hole open comp.with a first round score of 84 net 58 whilst their was alot of freindly banter with my home course players there were some very annoyed players from another course and demanded from our club captian that i be cut for the second round.As this was not the case and having a good second round i won.

Was i a bandit on the day? i would say no as a bandit to me is someone who keeps their h/c artifically high by whatever means thus cheating another player of their rightfull prize.

After getting a big cut (cant remember if it was 5 or 6 shots) ifound it very hard to play to this h/c and it took 2 years with my h/c slowly going up another 3 shots to be able to compete again.

There will always be players who first start to play (mostly young) after a short while they will come in with a great score and walk away with the prizes.Dont think these type of players are bandits, its just the way golf is and if there honest they will soon find their level.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 6, 2010)

i won our 36 hole open comp.with a first round score of 84 net 58 whilst their was alot of freindly banter with my home course players there were some very annoyed players from another course and demanded from our club captian that i be cut for the second round.As this was not the case and having a good second round i won.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting this. Our club chamionship is played over 2 days, 18 holes each day and we have handicap adjustments after the 1st round.

I don't know the answer to this so was wondering if anyone knew the rules for 36 hole comps. Should handicaps be adjusted after round one, does it depend if it is over 2 days? I guess if it's an open it's pretty difficult to adjust handicaps after 1 round if both are played in the same day but I wondered if there were any CONGU guidelines?

What did you shoot in round 2 by the way?


----------



## evahakool (May 6, 2010)

As to the h/c question our captian was in contact with the golf union (not sure which one) and confirmed this was the right ruling.

I think i shot a 89 on the second round, after around 12 years the closest ive come to that first round score  is 87


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (May 6, 2010)

Bandit..." A golfer who artificially maintains a handicap at a level that is higher than their true ability at golf should permit"

This is done by -
1. Playing too few qualifying matches.
2. Only entering in matchplay competitions that are non-qualifying for handicapping.
3. Deliberately scoring poorly in the '3 cards for handicap' allocation then again scoring poorly or NR'ing intentionally in some comps in order to protect their handicap for other big prize comps.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with most of this but if it is done intentionally then the name "bandit" is not strong enough.  *It is out and out cheating. *


----------



## jammydodger (May 6, 2010)

Interesting this. Our club chamionship is played over 2 days, 18 holes each day and we have handicap adjustments after the 1st round.

I don't know the answer to this so was wondering if anyone knew the rules for 36 hole comps. Should handicaps be adjusted after round one, does it depend if it is over 2 days? I guess if it's an open it's pretty difficult to adjust handicaps after 1 round if both are played in the same day but I wondered if there were any CONGU guidelines?
		
Click to expand...

You cannot cut handicaps in the middle of a competition. You can retrospectively cut after the comp has finished though. You finish the 36 hole comp with the h/c you started with and then do the 2 round adjustments afterwards


----------



## RGDave (May 6, 2010)

My concern is playing at Royal Ascot this year with a "I think I play to" handicap then playing very well and possibly winning something I'll be classed as a cheat
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to say this, but you need to get over yourself.

If you've played to 4, then if I were you, I wouldn't even bother to expect to play anywhere with a clear conscience off a 20 h'cap.

Like I said, it upsets me to have to speak my mind.


----------



## RGDave (May 6, 2010)

A player that regulary plays well under his handicap in non qualifyng games but consistantly in the buffer zone for qualifying comps.
		
Click to expand...

I like this explanation. The only trouble is that there are some genuine players who can play to a lower level when there is no pressure but never get cut in q-comps due to the pressure/stress.


----------



## HughJars (May 7, 2010)

Bandit..." A golfer who artificially maintains a handicap at a level that is higher than their true ability at golf should permit"

This is done by -
1. Playing too few qualifying matches.
2. Only entering in matchplay competitions that are non-qualifying for handicapping.
3. Deliberately scoring poorly in the '3 cards for handicap' allocation then again scoring poorly or NR'ing intentionally in some comps in order to protect their handicap for other big prize comps.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with most of this but if it is done intentionally then the name "bandit" is not strong enough.  *It is out and out cheating. *   

Click to expand...

Of course it's cheating, that is the point. Someone shooting a very low score is not a bandit if their handicap is genuine, and is maintained as per the 3 points above, whereas someone failing those points IS a bandit, ergo he's a cheat.

"Bandit" is just polite golf speak for "cheat"


----------



## HughJars (May 7, 2010)

My concern is playing at Royal Ascot this year with a "I think I play to" handicap then playing very well and possibly winning something I'll be classed as a cheat
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to say this, but you need to get over yourself.

If you've played to 4, then if I were you, I wouldn't even bother to expect to play anywhere with a clear conscience off a 20 h'cap.

Like I said, it upsets me to have to speak my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree, from the explanation given, your "20" should be nearer 6-8, and 8 is being generous.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 7, 2010)

I think the pool term 'hustler' is pretty much equivalent to a golf 'bandit'.

Deliberately misleading people about your ability until there's something worthwhile at stake.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily the same, IMO.

You can be a golf hustler as well. But isn't that someone playing off scratch, and taking the money because the loser got conned into thinking they had the edge.

Not saying it's morally right, but it's not cheating.

Claiming a false handicap is cheating.

If I lost money to a hustler, then that's my fault for letting my ego get the better off me.  If I lose money to a genuine bandit, then that's a different matter.

Wasn't there something in the news/gossip columns a while back about some footballers falling out over it for some stupid money bet ?


----------

